# Was macht ihr gegen Frust?



## LiangZhou (31. März 2009)

Aloha buffed Community,

Ihr kennt es doch wenn man grad mal so richtig gefrustet ist, oder? Wenn man kurz vor einem Boss stirbt, wenn man die Lieblingssendung verpasst oder ne schlechte Note bekommt. Doch was tut ihr dagegen?
Da dachte ich sammeln wir hier mal Ideen und Ratschläge, denn ich zB. bin oft von Games gefrustet und brauch dann Abhilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich gefrustet bin spiel ich meißtens sadistische Flashgames oder ich schnapp mir meine Gitarre. Meißt nützt das aber nix denn ich versag dann in den Flashgames und weiß dann nimmer weiter T_T

Also, was macht ihr gegen Frust?


----------



## neo1986 (31. März 2009)

Zoggen: CS, Urban Terror oä


----------



## chopi (31. März 2009)

Die ganze Welt auslachen. (Passt warscheinlich nicht immer.)


----------



## LordofDemons (31. März 2009)

Hmmmm also ich red jetzt hier in meinem Beispiel NICHT von Zockerfrust sondern von ECHTEM Frust also von RL-Problemen.

Also mir hilft dann immer:
-Abstand von der Thematik gewinnen und später nochmal probieren
-Musik
-ein gemütliches Glas Met und bissl mit Freunden quatschen (also schlicht und ergreifend ablenken)

MFG
LoD


----------



## Night falls (31. März 2009)

Killerspiele spielen, oder in ganz schlimmen Fällen auch mal Amok laufen!

you rage, you lose


----------



## LiangZhou (31. März 2009)

Es war ja auch nicht auf Zockerfrust bezogen, halt im Allgemeinen.

Hab herausgefunden es nützt was einen Ball gegen ne Wand zu werfen und zwar so das man ihn wieder auffängt. Und dann wieder und wieder....


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (31. März 2009)

Schreien und fluchen.

Einfach aber durchaus effektiv.


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

fittnessgerät 
alle wut da rein tun
so nimmt man ab
tut was sportliches und ist am ende erschöpft aber glücklich


----------



## Kapuzimo (31. März 2009)

Eine Runde Warcraft III spielen und ein wenig mehr flamen als sonst *hust*

mfg


----------



## LiangZhou (31. März 2009)

Wenn ich jedesmal wenn ich gefrustet bin zum Studio laufen würd, ich hätt kein Fleisch mehr am körper ;D


----------



## Dracun (31. März 2009)

Saufen ganz einfach Saufen... i sauf mir dann einfach die Birne weg ... Yeeah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( da i net allzu oft gefrustet bin passiert det net alzu oft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Carcharoth (31. März 2009)

Bitte Signatur kürzen.

Sonst mach ich das. Gegen den Frust. Und so. :>


----------



## Scharamo (31. März 2009)

Musik hören...


----------



## LordofDemons (31. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> fittnessgerät
> alle wut da rein tun
> so nimmt man ab
> tut was sportliches und ist am ende erschöpft aber glücklich


/sign mach ich auch^^

und es gibts so knautschbälle zum zusammdrücken kann.


----------



## Dracun (31. März 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Bitte Signatur kürzen.
> 
> Sonst mach ich das. Gegen den Frust. Und so. :>


welche Sig???


----------



## Carcharoth (31. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> welche Sig???



Die vom Threaderöffner. Die war zu lang. *kürzen geht*


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

700x200 ist doch nid zu gross Oo


----------



## Falathrim (31. März 2009)

Unterschiedlich...gaaaanz laut Mucke meistens...sonst hab ich n Fahrrad, n Boxsack, Polizisten auf Demos... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (31. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 700x200 ist doch nid zu gross Oo



Da war noch Text drunter.

back2topic =)


----------



## Illuminatos (31. März 2009)

tjoa...was mach ich gegen Frust? meißt höre ich einfach laut musik. Zum Leid meiner Nachbarn :-)
oder, wenn es schon später am Abend ist, tut ein Bierchen richtig gut.

Edit. Duschen. so seltsam es klingt, frisch geduscht fühlt man sich wie neu geboren. xD
Grüße


----------



## Skatero (31. März 2009)

Schlafen.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. März 2009)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Edit. Duschen. so seltsam es klingt, frisch geduscht fühlt man sich wie neu geboren. xD


nicht den Dreck sondern die Frustration und den Stress abwaschen jap das werd ich jetzt au ma machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ikarus275 (31. März 2009)

In Condemned 2 ein Rohr oder eine Kloschüssel nehmen und irgendeinen Penner die Fresse dick hauen. 
Oder auf der Firma mal den Frust am Kunden rauslassen und ihn verarschen. 
Oder Saufen und die Freundin zur Sau machen. 
Ja da kommt sofort die gute Laune wieder.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. März 2009)

ikarus275 schrieb:


> In Condemned 2 ein Rohr oder eine Kloschüssel nehmen und irgendeinen Penner die Fresse dick hauen.
> *LOL*
> Oder auf der Firma mal den Frust am Kunden rauslassen und ihn verarschen.
> *XD jaaaaa der Kunde ist köni... äh Vollidiot*
> ...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. April 2009)

> Oder Saufen und die Freundin zur Sau machen.
> *1. Yeah 2. FAIL*



Echt mal, was kann die Sau dafür?



Was im empfehle, wenn man frustriert/wütend/sauer ist?

Ektomorf & Hatebreed


----------



## Rodney (1. April 2009)

Mensch, Volligbuffed, bu bist raus.
Heaven Shall Burn. Counterweight.
Messgae: "Nix kann mich retten."


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. April 2009)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Mensch, Volligbuffed, bu bist raus.
> Heaven Shall Burn. Counterweight.
> Messgae: "Nix kann mich retten."



Die drücken die Kacke aber zu wenig aus dem Darm. Bzw auf eine andere Art und Weise. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ektomorf ist einfach gestrickt: Hass & Scheiss Welt. Einfach nur zum Abreagieren. Bei HSB muss/kann man Denken.


----------



## rEdiC (1. April 2009)

z.B Irie Revoltes hören.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNK1NLh6cEk


----------



## Falathrim (1. April 2009)

rEdiC schrieb:


> z.B Irie Revoltes hören.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNK1NLh6cEk


Irie Revoltes sind eine der geilsten Bands dies so im Alternative/Ska/Rap-bereich gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einfach klasse :>

Und Ska ist gute Laune-Musik, das stimmt. Also /sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. April 2009)

rEdiC schrieb:


> z.B Irie Revoltes hören.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNK1NLh6cEk



Wie kann man sich bei sowas abreagieren? Keine Kraft hinter, keine Wut ... nüscht.


----------



## rEdiC (1. April 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Irie Revoltes sind eine der geilsten Bands dies so im Alternative/Ska/Rap-bereich gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1Mi_hg2W3U


----------



## Falathrim (1. April 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Wie kann man sich bei sowas abreagieren? Keine Kraft hinter, keine Wut ... nüscht.


Och Irie Revoltés hat schon einige schönere Sachen. Und es geht ja auch darum wieder gute Laune zu bekommen und da gibt es meiner Meinung nach nix besseres als Ska. Regt mich immer zum tanzen an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





rEdiC schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1Mi_hg2W3U


Einer meiner Lieblingssongs. Auf ner Demo im Block der Hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Pogo/Skatchen im Black Block <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (1. April 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Wie kann man sich bei sowas abreagieren? Keine Kraft hinter, keine Wut ... nüscht.


Ich rege mich eher ab, wenn ich belustigende bzw. fröhliche Musik höre. Natürlich auch mal Metal z.b. Ensiferum usw. Aber im Moment eher weniger.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. April 2009)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Ich rege mich eher ab, wenn ich belustigende bzw. fröhliche Musik höre. Natürlich auch mal Metal z.b. Ensiferum usw. Aber im Moment eher weniger.



Hmm, ok. Kommt natürlich auf die Art der Wut an und wie man selbst mit Wut umgehen kann. Einige Menschen werden wahrscheinlich, wenn sie wütend sind UND Ektomorf hören alles und jeden auseinander nehmen. Andere wiederum headbangen ne Runde und sind dann wieder "normal".^^


----------



## Falathrim (1. April 2009)

Eben...jeder tut das was er am liebsten tut, am ehesten körperliche Betätigung. ToNk headbangt gerne (Apropos: Klick), ich fahr gern Fahrrad oder tanze, rEdiC hört Gute Laune-Mucke usw...womit wir wieder beim Threadthema wären, nämlich was andere in dem Fall machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (1. April 2009)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Edit. Duschen. so seltsam es klingt, frisch geduscht fühlt man sich wie neu geboren. xD
> Grüße



Jau.. "wie neugeboren"  ist ein tolles Gefühl. Man ist nackt, nass, man friert und man schreit wie am Spiess...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. April 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Jau.. "wie neugeboren"  ist ein tolles Gefühl. Man ist nackt, nass, man friert und man schreit wie am Spiess...



Hmmm, warum schreist Du nach dem Duschen?


----------



## Falathrim (1. April 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Jau.. "wie neugeboren"  ist ein tolles Gefühl. Man ist nackt, nass, man friert und man schreit wie am Spiess...


Hammer. Wie ich grade lachen musste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ToNk:
Lies nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. April 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Hammer. Wie ich grade lachen musste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab es gelesen und auch verstanden. Meine Frage ist eine "F-U-N-F-R-A-G-E". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Wie wärs mit.. S A U F E N ?

Oder auf etwas mit einem Baseballschläger einhauen


----------



## PARAS.ID (1. April 2009)

Zwischenmenschliches....ihr versteht.


----------



## Falathrim (1. April 2009)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Zwischenmenschliches....ihr versteht.


Ja zur Arbeit gehen wir alle...aber wir reden von etwas ausserhalb der geregelten Bahnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (1. April 2009)

Wenn ich frustriert bin, trainier ich oder geh Laufen. Hilft eigentlich immer wunderbar.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thedynamike (1. April 2009)

Trinken


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. April 2009)

Einfach zurücklehnen in einen schönen flauschigen Sessel, einen exotischen Fruchtsaft genießen, die Augen schließen und einfach nicht an die Situation denken und natürlich:


----------



## Davatar (1. April 2009)

Also durch ein Game sollte man sich eigentlich nicht frusten lassen sofern man nicht unbedingt an vorderster Spitze stehen muss, sonst find ich das ein Bisschen bedenklich...
Aber wenn ich gefrustet bin und schönes Wetter ist schnapp ich mir die Inline Skates und fahr dann 1-2 Stunden.
Wenn das Wetter nicht so toll ist oder die Skates kaputt sein sollten steig ich aufs Fahrrad und düse damit rum.
Sport wurde erfunden um sich abzureagieren oder überschüssige Energie loszuwerden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das sag ich obwohl ich eher der unsportliche Typ bin. Ansonsten falls man nen Fluss oder nen See in der Nähe hat oder gar zu den glücklichen Wenigen gehört die das Meer in der Nähe haben gibts für mich persönlich nichts Beruhigenders als rauschendes Wassesr kombiniert mit Träumerei, ev auch noch Musik =D


----------



## LiangZhou (1. April 2009)

Hat Carcharoth so eiskalt den Spruch weggemacht^^ Total den Text vergessen beim machen der Sig :>

bt2: Davatar, ich muss nicht unbedingt der beste sein oder alles perfekt schaffen, aber wenn ich dreimal hintereinander ein Rennen verlier was ich eigentlich mit links packen müsst, frustet das mich zumindestens scho ein bisserl :-/


----------



## Mikey111 (1. April 2009)

Beim Privaten problemen und schlechter laune hilft bei mir ungestörtes WoW zocken oder Zeitung lesen + Kaffee und Zigarette.

Wobei ich sagen muss das ich selten zocke, und auch nie Frust dabei bei mir aufbaut.
Einfach das Spiel als das sehen was es ist dann braucht man sich nicht darüber ärgern und kann abschalten.


----------



## Davatar (1. April 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> bt2: Davatar, ich muss nicht unbedingt der beste sein oder alles perfekt schaffen, aber wenn ich dreimal hintereinander ein Rennen verlier was ich eigentlich mit links packen müsst, frustet das mich zumindestens scho ein bisserl :-/


Das stimmt allerdings 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (1. April 2009)

ritzen


----------



## LordofDemons (1. April 2009)

mastergamer schrieb:


> ritzen


ich hoffe ein Aprilscherz


----------



## LiangZhou (1. April 2009)

mastergamer schrieb:


> ritzen


 
x(

Vieleicht sollte ich sowas wie Sims oder Animal Crossing spielen, wo man nicht failen kann >_>


----------



## LordofDemons (1. April 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> x(
> 
> Vieleicht sollte ich sowas wie Sims oder Animal Crossing spielen, wo man nicht failen kann >_>


doch deine leuten können verrecken XD

naja ich surf bissl auf buffed gibt genug dinge zum totlachen


----------



## Konov (1. April 2009)

mastergamer schrieb:


> ritzen






LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich hoffe ein Aprilscherz




Wenns ein Scherz war, dann ein verdammt schlechter. Mit sowas macht man eigentlich keine Scherze...
Aber unter den Jugendlichen heutzutage scheint es ja lustig zu sein.


----------



## Vartez (1. April 2009)

wie viele Musik Hören oder kissen nehemn aufs bett legen und rein boxen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








> Vieleicht sollte ich sowas wie Sims oder Animal Crossing spielen, wo man nicht failen kann >_>




Las es bei sims können die dinger abnippeln und bei animal crossing frustet das man net genug geld hat oder die andern sich aufregen daste die ignorst xD


----------



## Serran (1. April 2009)

Ganz ehrlich...

...Rauchen.

Ich will hier niemanden dazu anstiften oder so aber wenn ich mal Stress habe rauche ich eine und gewinne wieder genug Abstand zur Situation und komme einfach wieder runter.


----------



## jolk (1. April 2009)

Also wenn ich gefrustet bin höre ich mir meistens lustige,glücklichmachende oder entspannende Lieder an.
zwei Beispiele:
Ghostbusters Theme Song   (lustig/erheiternd)
Kid Rock All Summer long     (entspannend)

aber naja ist ansichtssache :-)


----------



## Ayi (2. April 2009)

Wenn ich gefrustet bin, hör ich Musik, oder queste bei Wow bisschen vor mich hin, das entspannt mcih dann wieder ein wenig


----------



## Deanne (2. April 2009)

Ich hör meistens Musik und verschanze mich in meinem Zimmer. Damit vermeide ich, dass ich jemanden anschreie, der es nicht verdient hat. Kopfhörer auf und schmollen. Wenn es ganz schlimm ist, schmeiss ich auch Gegenstände durch mein Zimmer, meistens allerdings nur Kissen oder Klamotten. Süßigkeiten helfen übrigens auch ganz gut, solange man es nicht übertreibt. WoW hilft mir in solchen Situation nicht sonderlich, da ich durch die ganzen Idioten auf meinem Server nur noch mehr gefrustet wäre.


----------



## Martel (2. April 2009)

Ich war früher gerade dann immer viel Laufen, bis ich einen "kleinen" Unfall beim Handball hatte.
Wenn ich jetzt Frustschiebe gehe ich ins Fitnessstudio und Pump ihn weg. Das geht bei mir sehr gut, dannach bin ich so platt das alles andere nicht so wichtig ist.


----------



## Kono (shat) (2. April 2009)

onkelz auf volle lautstärke und bisschen headbang, rumhüpfen, was grad gut is^^
ansonsten frische luft, tut auch mal ganz gut^^


----------



## Rodney (2. April 2009)

Ich leg' mich irgendwo hin, schau aus dem Fenester und schlafe dann meistens ein... wenn ich aufwache, ist alles vergessen!


----------



## Martel (2. April 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Wenns ein Scherz war, dann ein verdammt schlechter. Mit sowas macht man eigentlich keine Scherze...
> Aber unter den Jugendlichen heutzutage scheint es ja lustig zu sein.





okay, dann klärt mich mal auf. Was issen Dat ? Diese komische selbstverstümmelung? Ich kenne das nur aus meiner Schulzeit mit dem Faden und der Tinte. Quasi selbst verschandeln. Aber das hält nicht ewig... glaube ich zumindest. Ich habe mich mehr so als.... Hobit gefühlt. Essen Saufen Rauchen und obzöne Liedersingen...


----------



## Kono (shat) (2. April 2009)

man nehme eine rasierklinge, schere oder was sonst noch scharf ist, und ritzt damit die oberen hautschichten ein. das ist ritzen
heutzutage wohl weit verbreitet unter den teenies. scheint toll zu sein, sich selbst zu verletzen
was bin ich froh, das ich alt bin..


----------

